# Revolver gap danger



## GunnSmokeer (Dec 10, 2016)

Here's a good video from "Hickock45" on Youtube about the dangers of high pressure gas coming out of the cylinder gap on a magnum revolver.  
Since handgun hunters always use two hands to steady the gun, and since they are often resting the gun on a rail or something, rather than having it fully extended at arms' length from them, it's easier to let your supporting hand wander up too close to the front of the cylinder.

I've had to watch out for this, shooting from a bench rest at the range. Once I got my thumb stung with some of the blast, but fortunately the gun I was using at the time was just a .38 special with standard pressure range ammo.

https://youtu.be/VFBAcz16GvU?t=1m56s

I never had any issues shooting a revolver while standing on my own two feet, unsupported, but when you rest the revolver on something and lean into it, that's when I find my fingers can go where they aren't supposed to.

Another video-- from Mythbusters.  Under the "one more way you can hurt yourself with a handgun" category:

https://youtu.be/nucg5VAff4c?t=6m15s


----------



## jmoser (Dec 12, 2016)

Buddy bought a .460 S&W and realized that the factory muzzle brake was going to set his pop up blind on fire if he shot it in there !!

If I shoot my .357 / .44 off sandbags the flame will cut thru a cloth shotshell bag after several rounds.

I shoot PPC and will hold the bbl by the underlug at barricade; leaves a sooty mess on my wrists but I'm only using 2 gr of powder in my .38 wadcutters.

I took an iphone video of my son shooting a .38 indoors with mild reloads; a freeze frame from the clip shows a cloud of flame surrounding the entire gun.  You would think it was a .500 magnum.  Probably only lasted a microsecond but it tells the story !!

Also why you cant use a suppressor on a revolver effectively.

Yes - watch the cylinder gap on revolvers !!


----------



## diamondback (Dec 12, 2016)

Been there done that. Thought I had blew my fingers off.lol. Luckily just some powder burns , bruised fingers and ego. This was a 357 Blackhawk.


----------



## rosewood (Dec 15, 2016)

My brother did the same thing.  I think he was shooting his 44mag and had his fingers to close to the cylinder.  His fingers throbbed for a good while.  Glad he learned the lesson for both of us.  Now we make sure to keep fingers clear of the front of the cylinder and warn others also.

Rosewood


----------



## deerslayer357 (Dec 15, 2016)

Shot a doe earlier this year with my 44 mag super redhawk and I propped the side of the revolver against the tree I was sitting in.  Got a good dusting of tree bark all over me from the blast from the cylinder gap- nothing serious but lesson learned!


----------



## rosewood (Dec 16, 2016)

deerslayer357 said:


> Shot a doe earlier this year with my 44 mag super redhawk and I propped the side of the revolver against the tree I was sitting in.  Got a good dusting of tree bark all over me from the blast from the cylinder gap- nothing serious but lesson learned!



Seen that happen also.  It will also leave burnt powder marks on your pistol rest at the range.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 4, 2017)

I rested my .44 against the side of an oak tree ONCE.  The cylinder gap blast sent bark into my face drawing blood.


----------



## abrannon (Jan 6, 2017)

I have seen this get shooters on Snubbies the most often.  Some shooter with big hands try to cup the front of the small frame.  They usually do not do it again for a while.  Kind of like those shooters who have a high grip on an Automatic.  After the Slide gets them once they remeber not to do that for a while.


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Jan 15, 2017)

The currently popular "thumbs forward" competition hold for autoloaders, may lead to safety problems if used with revovlers.


----------



## jmoser (Jan 16, 2017)

.60 caliber buckshot said:


> The currently popular "thumbs forward" competition hold for autoloaders, may lead to safety problems if used with revovlers.



Ironically the thumbs forward grip is intended to eliminate slide bite on the weak hand thumb.
Proper grip for revolvers is weak hand thumb wrapped around backstrap where the slide would get it.


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Jan 16, 2017)

jmoser said:


> Ironically the thumbs forward grip is intended to eliminate slide bite on the weak hand thumb.
> Proper grip for revolvers is weak hand thumb wrapped around backstrap where the slide would get it.



Perhaps so. 

However, the only time I have seen the thumb wrapped around the backstrap _recommended_ was with the small S&W "J" frame or equivalent.

See:

http://www.shootingusa.com/PRO_TIPS/MICULEK2/miculek2.html


----------

